# Study: Walnuts Make Bad Cholesterol Harmless



## *Bio* (Sep 4, 2019)

Never hurts to learn more ways to help keep LDL at a normal level!  There are more studies at the bottom of this story that are similar.

http://www.ergo-log.com/walnuts-make-bad-cholesterol-harmless.html


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 4, 2019)

Thinking about the whole eating nuts thing....I don't think I've ever read a study showing nuts to have a negative effect on our body's. I imagine if in excess, like most anything, especially if eating way over maintenance calories, it may not be ideal, but if people are able to add them in, I think it will always be a good thing.

May not always be ideal for "contest prep," but all other facets of eating, I thjink they are a win-win


----------



## mytreefiddy (Sep 9, 2019)

I feel the ONLY issue with nuts is that they're so easy to overeat....the serving size is a fucking joke.. i mean seriously, who eats 1 serving??? im not even getting warmed up with 1 serving....LOL


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 9, 2019)

mytreefiddy said:


> I feel the ONLY issue with nuts is that they're so easy to overeat....the serving size is a fucking joke.. i mean seriously, who eats 1 serving??? im not even getting warmed up with 1 serving....LOL



Right?!  I bought roasted walnut oil.  The brand is  La Tourangelle Roasted Walnut Oil.  The flavor of this brand is amazing!  It could go with so many foods.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 9, 2019)

Yea, that's my problem too. It's so easy to overeat them, it drives up the calories real quick and easy. I mean, I am able to control the intake most of the time, or if cutting down and calories are watched, but i'd rather eat more


----------



## AGGRO (Sep 9, 2019)

I am a big fan of walnuts. I like the oil as well. The only negative is the calories as it's hard not to overeat them!


----------



## striffe (Sep 9, 2019)

MR. BMJ said:


> Yea, that's my problem too. It's so easy to overeat them, it drives up the calories real quick and easy. I mean, I am able to control the intake most of the time, or if cutting down and calories are watched, but i'd rather eat more



I am the same so I don't eat them as much now. Cashews are the worst for me. Almonds are much easier to control. Walnuts have a very high omega 3 content so I like to buy them but it's easy to go overboard. Don't get my started on peanut butter


----------



## GearPro (Sep 10, 2019)

Only problem I have with walnuts is they instantly give me the worst heartburn I’ve ever had. The absolute second the first mouthful hits my stomach, it takes off. Nothing seems to control it, at least not that I’ve found. Not the pills, antacids, baking soda, etc. I’ve tried them all to no avail.


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 10, 2019)

GearPro said:


> Only problem I have with walnuts is they instantly give me the worst heartburn I’ve ever had. The absolute second the first mouthful hits my stomach, it takes off. Nothing seems to control it, at least not that I’ve found. Not the pills, antacids, baking soda, etc. I’ve tried them all to no avail.



Try the Roasted Walnut Oil that I listed above!


----------



## GearPro (Sep 10, 2019)

*Bio* said:


> Try the Roasted Walnut Oil that I listed above!



I will definitely give that a try and let you know. Thanks for the heads up on it.


----------



## GearPro (Sep 11, 2019)

Just came across this article about a study on Omega 3’s and depression. Maybe not directly applicable to the current discussion, but definitely an interesting, related tangent. 

https://www.inverse.com/article/59177-do-supplements-help-depression


----------



## squatster (Sep 11, 2019)

I saw the other day Black Walnut Syrup.
Suposed to taste as good and sweet as maple but also has a nutty flavor


----------



## MyNameIsJeff (Sep 13, 2019)

Raw nuts are preferable over roasted ones in terms of health benefits: https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/raw-vs-roasted-nuts#section4

But if the better taste of roasted nuts helps you eat more of them, go for it.


----------



## ds44 (Sep 13, 2019)

I get the pre packaged planters heart healthy nuts. Great mix and serving size is set for you

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Victory (Sep 16, 2019)

I eat a handful of mixed nuts everynight with my last meal. I get walnuts, almonds and cashews.


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 16, 2019)

MyNameIsJeff said:


> Raw nuts are preferable over roasted ones in terms of health benefits: https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/raw-vs-roasted-nuts#section4
> 
> But if the better taste of roasted nuts helps you eat more of them, go for it.



Thanks for posting that Jeff.  The roasting process lowers alpha-tocopherol (Vit E) among other things which are responsible for blocking LDL cholesterol.  Time for me to add some raw walnuts as well!


----------



## GearPro (Sep 18, 2019)

Found the walnut oil at Walmart of all places. Made up a batch of vinaigrette dressing with it. Tastes really good. Thanks for the heads up Bio.


----------



## Viking (Sep 30, 2019)

Walnuts are probably my favorite nut because I enjoy the taste but I can also portion control. The same for almonds and pecans. I also like macadamias but a bit too much! I buy a few different bags and mix them together.


----------



## Sandpig (Sep 30, 2019)

Viking said:


> Walnuts are probably my favorite nut because I enjoy the taste but I can also portion control. The same for almonds and pecans. I also like macadamias but a bit too much! I buy a few different bags and mix them together.


Love macadamias but they are a bit pricy

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## odin (Oct 5, 2019)

I am snacking on walnuts and blueberries now


----------



## prototype5 (Oct 10, 2019)

interesting read.  thanks for sharing.   last blood draw I had, mine LDL was just slightly elevated higher then the range.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Oct 10, 2019)

This is my first off season ever that I’m not obsessed with staying lean. I eat perfectly clean but I have mixed nuts 2-3 times a day which is about 2 cups worth.  The muscle gains are better but yes some body fat is accumulating.


----------



## G.I.Bro (Oct 18, 2019)

Dude I fucking murder nuts of any kind and blow my fat/calorie intake. Dangerous when dieting hard!

Stand in front of cupboard shoving handfuls of deluxe mixed nuts in my face.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Oct 18, 2019)

G.I.Bro said:


> Dude I fucking murder nuts of any kind and blow my fat/calorie intake. Dangerous when dieting hard!
> 
> Stand in front of cupboard shoving handfuls of deluxe mixed nuts in my face.



Cashews and pistachios are my favorite, and they go down REAL easy... I guess pecans too.

But I usually try to stick with walnuts and almonds.


----------



## squatster (Oct 20, 2019)

Maybe I am wrong but Walnuts are so dam expensive- what $7 pr pound?


----------



## SURGE (Nov 1, 2019)

After reading a log on here I started having mixed nuts as well. Usually a handful before bed with some protein.


----------



## Dogslime (Nov 2, 2019)

I prefer almonds and they are pretty well just as good for cholesterol and heart health? Blue Diamond sells almonds and fruit, one of w blueberries and one with tart cherries (look into these if you haven't)...

https://foodstruct.com/compare/walnut-vs-almond

https://drjohnday.com/almonds-vs-walnuts-which-nut-should-you-eat/

Both are very good obviously tho...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 4, 2019)

Victory said:


> I eat a handful of mixed nuts everynight with my last meal. I get walnuts, almonds and cashews.



Good list. Right now I eat mixed nuts everyday. Pretty much all the main ones. So your list plus macadamias, pecans and brazil nuts. Most of the time I buy individual bags so I can have more of certain ones. Although there are some good mixed bags and the one I am having now contains hazelnuts but no macadamias. Not a bad thing as the nicest tasting nuts (macs are probably my fav) are hard to keep to a handful so this is were the likes of walnuts and almonds come in handy as they don't taste amazing. Although walnuts with some dark chocolate is a great combo.

My fav foods list for cholesterol includes mixed nuts, olive oil, macadamia oil, avocados, oily fish, berries, lentils, garlic, dark chocolate and dark greens.


----------

